# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Krank durch Früherkennung

## tomblr

Soeben lief im SWR Fernsehen ein kritischer Bericht im Zusammenhang mit Massenscreenings- und Früherkennungsprogrammen. 

Der Bericht versucht die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Maßnahmen zu hinterfragen. Sehr Eindrucksvoll wird über den Einfluss der Gesundheitsindustrie und deren wirtschaftlichen Interessen berichtet.

Für alle die das Thema noch nicht Leid sind und gerne ihren Horizont erweitern, hier der Stream:

http://www.swr.de/betrifft/wenn-gesu...zt7/index.html

Ich persönlich möchte bewußt an dieser Stelle auf die Publikation meiner Meinung verzichten.

Tom

----------


## Urologe

Wie groß sind die wirtschaftliche Interessen der Autoindustrie,
dort wird auch Wartung gemacht und der Kenner verkauft sein Auto "scheckheftgepflegt".

Aber jeder Autofahrer weiss - Wartung ist letztlich günstiger als Reparatur

Mein letzter Kundendienst hat 350 Euro gekostet, ein PSA kostet 20 Euro,
eine komplette Vorsorge ca. 150 Euro

Nur, ein neues Auto kann man kaufen. Einen neuen Körper nicht!

----------


## tomblr

> Aber jeder Autofahrer weiss - Wartung ist letztlich günstiger als Reparatur


Gut, dann hinterfragen wir einfach mal den Leistungsumfang einer Wartung. Dieser beschränkt sich auf Sichtkontrolle, Betriebsmittelwechsel usw.  

Vermeide ich mit der Wartung dann aber tatsächlich eine Reparatur? 

Verschleißen deshalb meine Bremsen nicht? Nutzen sich meine Reifen weniger ab? Rostet mein Auspuff nicht? Brauche in keinen neuen Zahnriemen? Und die Stoßdämpfer, heben die ewig?

Welchen Sinn macht also meine Wartung am Auto? Was riskiere ich wenn ich bis zum Breakdown warte?

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

*Krank durch Früherkennung*

Per E-Mail ist mir eben diese Information zugegangen:




> Müssen wir uns von der liebgewordenen Vorstellung verabschieden, dass man sich durch Früherkennung Gutes tut? "betrifft" klärt auf, welche Untersuchungen sinnvoll und welche unnötig, wenn nicht sogar potentiell schädlich sind


Bitte, *hier weiterlesen.*

*"Es ist besser, ein Local Hero zu sein, als ein Global Loser"*
(Mathias Binswanger, Volkswirt) 

Gruß Harald

P.S.: Sehe gerade Tom war schneller und fs hat die leider nur teilweise passende Meinung hierzu schon eingestellt. Teilweise deswegen, weil eben auch möglicherweise unnötig Ängste geschürt werden können und Überreaktionen auslösen. Der Vergleich Auto versus Mensch ist also nicht so ganz glücklich. Aber das ist auch nur mein eher unwichtiges Empfinden.

----------


## RalfDm

> Vermeide ich mit der Wartung dann aber tatsächlich eine Reparatur?


Hallo Tom,

das ist nun wirklich zu kurz gesprungen. Sicher kannst Du durch regelmäßige Inspektionen keine Reparaturen verhindern, aber Du erreichst, dass sie _rechtzeitig_ vorgenommen werden:

Die Bremsen funktionieren auch dann, wenn es darauf ankommt.Es kann Dir nicht passieren, dass Du auf abgenudelten Reifen unkontrolliert durch die Gegend schlitterst (vor allem bei Nässe).Reißt Dir während des Fahrens der abgenutzte Zahnriemen, ist nicht nur der fällig, sondern der komplette Motor. 
 Wir haben hier im Forum  und wir Berater am Beratungstelefon  genügend viele Beispiele von Männern, die nie zur Früherkennung gegangen waren und dann mit Knochenschmerzen und Metastasen bis unter die Schädeldecke aus allen Wolken fielen.

Ich habe die Sendung noch nicht gesehen, aber gestern Abend zumindest aufgenommen, so dass ich zum Inhalt nicht konkret Stellung nehmen kann.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

> Hätten die Sterberaten in den letzten Jahren nicht sinken müssen? Sie blieben aber gleich! Die Senkung der Sterberaten in den letzten Jahren kommt durch bessre Therapien...


Nun, das ist eine Hypothese, Belege dafür werden nicht geliefert, sind aber auch schwer zu erbringen. Meiner Meinung nach sind gerade die Todesraten für Prostata und Brustkrebs ein deutliches Zeichen für wirksame Früherkennung[1].



Mir ist z.B. nicht bekannt, dass sich die Behandlungsmethoden bei Prostatakrebs 1990 drastisch geändert hätten - trotzdem sank die Sterblichkeitsrate seit dem deutlich. Das es die alles nicht zum Nulltarif gibt ist auch klar, und dass sich der Nutzen mit wirksameren Behandlungsmethoden weiter relativiert auch. Die Früherkennung jetzt schon komplett abschaffen zu wollen halte ich für etwas voreilig.

Vergleicht man beispielsweise mal die PCA Sterblichkeit eines Landes, welches eine Prostatakrebsfrüherkennung durchführt (USA) gegen ein Land, das das eher nicht tut (UK), dann erkennt man schon, dass es da Vorteile bei der Früherkennung gibt[2]. Ob die Rate der Übertherapie dies rechtfertigt ist eine andere Frage:



------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Cancer statistics, 2014
*[2]:* Prostate-cancer mortality in the USA and UK in 1975-2004: an ecological study.
*[3]:* SEER Stat Fact Sheets: Breast Cancer

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

über regelmäßige Inspektionen beim Auto und deren Sinnhaftigkeit brauchen wir vielleicht nicht weiter zu diskutieren - aber um vielleicht doch dabei zu bleiben:
Ist es nötig, das teure Öl der Vertragswerkstatt einzufüllen (dass auf dem freien MArkt i.d.R. nur einen Bruchteil davon kostet ) ?

Ähnlich verhält es sich dabei wohl bei der Vorsorge: 
Wer von den Patienten kann denn wirklich objektiv beurteilen, ob daraus abgeleitete Maßnahmen oder allein schon die Diagnostik der Gesundheit des Patienten oder dem Geldbeutel des Ausführenden dienen ?  Diese Fragestellung zieht sich ja aber mittlerweile durch das gesamte Gesundheitswesen (Stichwort: unnötige Bandscheiben OP)

Hätte es mir genützt, wenn ich ein Jahr früher um meinen PSA gewusst hätte und nicht erst bei einem zufällig entdeckten Wert von über 50 ? 
Vermutlich ja, weil die Tumorausdehung wohl geringer gewesen wäre....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Ralf,

der Vergleich an sich, wie Harald schon festgestellt hat, hinkt. Es war nur eine Antwort auf ein immer wieder gerne gehörtes, triviales Todschlagargument.

Die Problematik ist einfach zu tiefgründig. 

Ich habe bewußt kein persönliches Statement abgegeben, da man hierzu den Beitrag kennen muss. Dieser verteufelt Früherkennung ja nicht nur, sondern grenzt den profitierenden Personenkreis ein.

Ich selbst betreibe Früherkennung aus familiärer Disposition heraus, zielgerichtet, individuell und mit meinem medizinischen Verständnis. Unterstützung finde ich in Fachkreisen die teils in meinem engen persönlichen Umfeld zu finden sind. Aber selbst dort wird das Thema immer wieder sehr kontrovers diskutiert. *Konsens besteht darin, nicht durchgeführte Früherkennung ist bei familiärer Disposition eine vertane Chance!* Da ich aber auch die andere Seite kenne und weiß wie aggresiv wirtschaftliche Ausrichtungen in der Medizin betrieben wird, welche Macht Lobbyisten ausüben können, wie deren Einfluss auf Studien aussieht die sich dann in der evidenzbasierten Medizin spiegeln, kann ich die kritische Haltung in diesem Beitrag durchaus verstehen.

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

> Gut, dann hinterfragen wir einfach mal den Leistungsumfang einer Wartung. Dieser beschränkt sich auf Sichtkontrolle, Betriebsmittelwechsel usw.  
> 
> Vermeide ich mit der Wartung dann aber tatsächlich eine Reparatur? 
> 
> Verschleißen deshalb meine Bremsen nicht? Nutzen sich meine Reifen weniger ab? Rostet mein Auspuff nicht? Brauche in keinen neuen Zahnriemen? Und die Stoßdämpfer, heben die ewig?
> 
> Welchen Sinn macht also meine Wartung am Auto? Was riskiere ich wenn ich bis zum Breakdown warte?
> 
> Tom


Hallo Tom,

hier der Versuch, den Unterschied zwischen Wartung und Totalschaden im Verhältnis darzustellen - die Preise weichen von Hersteller zu Hersteller bzw. zwischen den Modellen natürlich ab:

- 1 Satz Bremssteine ca. 80,00  vs. >800,00  für komplette neue Bremssätze
- 1 Zahnriemen wechseln <500,00  vs. >5.000,00  für neuen Motor
- Aufhängungen für Auspuff wechseln oder (teilweises) Vorbeugen gegen Rost < 30,00  vs. neuer Auspuff >200,00 

Es ist übrigens ein großer Unterschied, ob es für ein PK "gute Heilungschancen" gibt oder ob er "gut behandelbar" ist!


Jack

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Jack,




> *Wenn ein Blinder von der Farbe spricht...*


Danke Jack, Myopie mit beginnender Presbyopie und leichtem Astigmatismus.

Übrigens EK oder VK? Ich wundere mich immer über die hohen Rechnungen der Werkstatt!

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

> Hallo Jack,
> 
> 
> 
> Danke Jack, Myopie mit beginnender Presbyopie und leichtem Astigmatismus.
> 
> Übrigens EK oder VK? Ich wundere mich immer über die hohen Rechnungen der Werkstatt!
> 
> Tom



Vielleicht beantwortet das deine Frage:

http://www.autoteile24.de/index.cgi?...100626&search=

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Tom,
> 
> hier der Versuch, den Unterschied zwischen Wartung und Totalschaden im Verhältnis darzustellen - die Preise weichen von Hersteller zu Hersteller bzw. zwischen den Modellen natürlich ab:
> 
> - 1 Satz Bremssteine ca. 80,00 € vs. >800,00 € für komplette neue Bremssätze
> - 1 Zahnriemen wechseln <500,00 € vs. >5.000,00 € für neuen Motor
> - Aufhängungen für Auspuff wechseln oder (teilweises) Vorbeugen gegen Rost < 30,00 € vs. neuer Auspuff >200,00 €
> 
> Es ist übrigens ein großer Unterschied, ob es für ein PK "gute Heilungschancen" gibt oder ob er "gut behandelbar" ist!
> ...


PCA geheilt durch OP - 12.000 Euro  -:- abgewartet bis mcrP - 5000 Euro im Monat für Abiraterone - d.h. 60.000 PRO Jahr
(nicht ganz ernst nehmen ...)

----------


## lumberjack

> PCA geheilt durch OP - 12.000 Euro  -:- abgewartet bis mcrP - 5000 Euro im Monat für Abiraterone - d.h. 60.000 PRO Jahr
> (nicht ganz ernst nehmen ...)


;-)

Der Ernst beginnt aber, wenn man die unterschiedlichen Pespektiven betrachtet, oder?


Jack

----------


## tomblr

> wenn man die unterschiedlichen Pespektiven betrachtet, oder?


RPX ohne Notwendikeit, an anderer Ursache verstorben... 12.000,00 Euro zuviel.

Tom

PS: Ich klinke mich jetzt wieder hier aus, es ist zwar die Plauderecke aber derzeit fehlt mir die Ernsthaftigkeit an diesem Thema weiter zu diskutieren. Allen ein schönes WE!

----------


## uwes2403

> ohne Notwendikeit,


Moin Tom,

ist das nicht die Kernfrage um die sich (nicht nur hier) alles dreht ? Aber weiss man's - immer - vorher ?

Schönes Wochenende.

Uwe

----------


## tomblr

> Aber weiss man's - immer - vorher ?


Müssen wir es immer wissen? Dass das Leben lebensgefährlich ist hat sich mittlerweile herumgesprochen. Wenn ich nach dieser Vorstellung mein Leben gestalten würde, wäre ich heute morgen daheim geblieben und hätte mir die Decke über den Kopf gezogen. Stattdessen bin ich zu Arbeit gefahren, mit dem Wissen, auf der Straße wird gestorben und das nicht so wenig.

Tom

So aber jetzt wirklich Feierabend! Mein Statement ist vielleicht arg philosophisch....

----------


## uwes2403

Jupp...ist es...ich weiss auch nicht, wie ich die Mitte 60-er und 70- Jahre überlebt habe mit Spielen auf Schrottplätzen, Radfahren ohne Helm etc :-)

Uwe

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@ all:

"Früherkennung" eindeutig *JA.

*Diese sollte aber mir einer eindeutigen, patientenverständlichen, Aufklärung einhergehen im Kontext der sich daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen.

Wenn aus der Früherkennung behandlungsbedürftige Tumore (signifikante) herausgefiltert werden ist der Zweck erfüllt. Nicht erfüllt ist er dagegen, wenn die nicht behandlungsbedürtigen Tumore (insignifikante) übertherapiert werden.

*Und genau hier liegt das viel kritisierte" Früherkennungs-, oder Screening"-Dilemma." 

*Nicht das Screening an sich ist zu hinterfragen, sondern der klinische Umgang und das Verständnis dazu. Wenn Aerzte (nicht alle, anwesende sind ausgenommen) ihrer Sorgfaltspflicht auch gegenüber ihren Patienten nachkommen. 

uwes2403 hätte davon provitiert, andere dagegen nicht.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Urologe

> @ all:
> 
> "Früherkennung" eindeutig *JA.
> 
> *Diese sollte aber mir einer eindeutigen, patientenverständlichen, Aufklärung einhergehen im Kontext der sich daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen.
> 
> Wenn aus der Früherkennung behandlungsbedürftige Tumore (signifikante) herausgefiltert werden ist der Zweck erfüllt. Nicht erfüllt ist er dagegen, wenn die nicht behandlungsbedürtigen Tumore (insignifikante) übertherapiert werden.
> 
> *Und genau hier liegt das viel kritisierte" Früherkennungs-, oder Screening"-Dilemma." 
> ...


Volle Zustimmung!
Nicht die Früherkennung ist das Problem, sondern der Umgang mit dem Ergebnis daraus

----------


## tomblr

Doch noch mal ein Einwand:




> sondern der Umgang mit dem Ergebnis daraus


Aha, der schwarze Peter der Übertherapie liegt dann also beim Patienten. Wie sollen dann Low-Risk Tumore vermittelt werden? Wie sollen Männer psychisch mit dieser Erkrankung umgehen? Der Arzt hat seine Schuldigkeit getan, der Patient bleibt auf seinen Zweifeln, Ängsten und Unsicherheiten sitzen. Wie wird sich dann die Mehrheit wohl entschließen... vermutlich zur Therapie!

Das Eine bedingt das Andere, einen Schuldigen nur an einer Stelle zu suchen ist zu einfach.

Für mich persönlich ist auch sehr erstaunlich, dass man sich zu allen Anlässen Studien und den Postillen ausgewählter Referenzen bedient. Wenn diese dann aber mal "Mainstream" untaugliche Formulierungen treffen stellt man diese in Frage. Warum sollte man nicht kritisch prüfen und evtl. neue Schlussfolgerungen zulassen? Der oberste Ärztevertreter, Frank Montgomery, scheint da wohl schon eher über den Tellerrand zu schauen. http://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichte...e-ueberpruefen

Noch mal, ich selbst sehe bei erblichen Dispositionen einen zeitlichen Vorteil eine Erkrankung zu erkennen. Der Vorteil überwiegt nach nüchterner Betrachtung aber nicht so sehr, um sich nicht auch kritisch damit auseinander zu setzen.

Tom

Es hat halt doch noch mal unter den Nägeln gebrannt....

----------


## Urologe

Wieso kommen Sie um Himmels-Willen darauf, dass ich den schwarzen Peter den Patienten zuschiebe?????????

Es obliegt ganz allein dem Untersucher, dem Patienten den Befund korrekt zu übermitteln, dem Patienten
die Informationen an die Hand zu geben und dann GEMEINSAM zu entscheiden.

----------


## tomblr

Das war keine persönliche Anschuldigung sondern eine globale Aussage.




> Es obliegt ganz allein dem Untersucher, dem Patienten den Befund korrekt zu übermitteln, dem Patienten
> die Informationen an die Hand zu geben und dann GEMEINSAM zu entscheiden.


Jetzt nehmen wir mal den Kassenpatienten, dessen Zeit- und Sprechvolumen in einer x  beliebigen Praxis durch Vorgaben stark beschränkt ist. Können ihre Kollegen eine korrekte Befundübermittlung innerhalb 5 bis 10 Minuten gewährleisten und versuchen eine "gemeinsame" Lösung zu finden. Oder sieht die Realität dann doch eher so aus, dass der Patient mit dem Ergebnis konfrontiert wird, wenn es gut läuft Behandlungsoptionen erläutert bekommt und am Ende dann doch seinem Schicksal, sprich der Entscheidung, überlassen wird?

Wenn alle in Deutschland agierenden Ärzten diesem hohen Anspruch gerecht werden, gebe ich Ihnen recht. Das Problem ist nicht die Früherkennung....

Tom

----------


## spertel

Dieser SWR-Beitrag war bei näherer Betrachtung mindestens genauso unanständig und unseriös, wie die Machenschaften, die aufgedeckt werden sollten.

In unqualifizierter Weise wurden sämtliche Dinge, z. B. das Absenken von Normwerten, PSA-Bestimmung und Darmkrebsvorsorge, miteinander vermischt und pauschalisiert.

Wiederholt wurde dem medizinischen Laien in Sachen PSA und Prostatakrebs suggeriert, dass ein erhöhter oder verdächtiger Wert eine überflüssige Therapie/Op zur Folge hat. Dies deckt sich auch mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Männern, die zumindest vom Alter zur Risikogruppe gehören,  aus diesen Gründen aber den Test meiden.

Die Klarstellung dieser falschen Assoziation fehlt eigentlich bei jeder Berichterstattung.

Mir wurde meine Prostata übrigens nicht wegen eines verdächtigen PSA-Wertes entfernt, sondern weil die anschließende Biopsie den Krebsverdacht bestätigte.

Die Pharmaindustrie dürfte diesen Beitrag wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen haben, da anzunehmen ist, dass die Bereitschaft zur Früherkennung sinken wird; fortgeschritten Erkrankte sind sicherlich die bessere Einnahmequelle.

Guten Abend.....

----------


## tomblr

> dann GEMEINSAM zu entscheiden


In diesem Zusammenhang noch gefunden und aktuell:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundhei...rebs-1.2045540

Vielleicht aber auch wieder nur einer 


> falschen Assoziation


unterlegen?

Schönes, sonniges WE aus der Pfalz wünscht

Tom

----------


## Urologe

Das ist leider keine falsche Assoziation sondern die Realität - aber wir soll dieses Problem abgestellt werden?
Meine persönliche Idee war immer eine Gesundheitsreform der besonderen Art:
Die "sprechende" Medizin massiv finanziell aufzuwerten (ein Anwalt kriegt ja auch 300 Euro für eine Konsultation)
und die apparative/mechanistische Medizin gerade noch wirtschaftlich zu machen.
In Summe würde das System meiner Meinung nach erheblich einsparen wenn der Arzt dem Patienten zuhören
könnte ohne auf die Uhr schauen zu müssen ... ist glaube ich der Haupterfolg vieler Heilpraktiker ? (ohne sie angreifen zu wollen!)

Auszug:
Das Vorgehen der Urologen war von erstaunlicher Spannbreite: Während manche Ärzte nur bei jedem 22.  Patienten dafür plädierten abzuwarten, 
sprachen sich andere Urologen in  zwei von drei Fällen dafür aus. "Welche Therapie man bekommt, ist vor  allem davon abhängig, bei welchem Arzt
 man landet", sagt Hoffman. Lag  das Studium der Urologen länger zurück und führten sie selbst Operation  oder Bestrahlung aus, war es wahrscheinlicher, 
dass sich die Patienten  der invasiven Prozedur unterziehen mussten.

----------


## Reinhold2

Ich sehe das so: mit Früherkennung 10 Tote auf 2.000 Patienten, ohne Früherkennung 11 Tote. Wenn ich also theoretisch der 11.te Tote wäre, ist mir das ziemlich unangenehm. Da bin ich voll für die Früherkennung.

----------


## Horst1949

Ich sehe das wie Reinhold,
der 11. wollte ich keineswegs sein!
Pro Früherkennung - bei Befund mit Biopsie (gegebenenfalls in Wiederholung) zur Evaluierung des Organzustandes
Horst 1949

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich sehe das so: mit Früherkennung 10 Tote auf 2.000 Patienten, ohne Früherkennung 11 Tote.


Dem stehen tausende von angstfreien Jahren gegenüber, viele Männer, 
die niemals erfahren müssten, dass sie Krebs haben, weniger peinvolle und 
meist nutzlose Biopsien, Jahrzehnte ohne Inkontinenz, weniger Erektionsprobleme, 
weniger chemische Kastrationen mitsamt deren Folgen und schlussendlich enorme 
Kosteneinsparungen in Früherkennung, Diagnostik und Therapie. Genug Geld, 
um auch Patient Nr. 11 einer anderen Todesursache als PCa zuzuführen.

Ich habe ein jahrzehntelanges PSA-Früherkennngsprogramms mitsamt 
dutzenden Fingerübungen hinter mir. Als einer dieser 10 oder 11, 
der gehupft wie gesprungen mit und ohne Früherkennung eine gute Chance 
hat, Krebs als Todesursachen auf dem Totenschein ausgewiesen zu bekommen, 
steht mit diese dezidierte Meinung durchaus zu. Nur eine Statistik mit klar 
vorteilhaften Zahlen könnte mich vom PSA-Früherkennungsprogramm
überzeugen. Solche Zahlen gibt es nicht.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Urologe

Fakt ist aber auch:

in der VOR-PSA-Ära waren hatten 20% der Männer Knochenmetastasen bei Diagnosestellung und
seit PSA haben 4% der Männer Knochenmetastasen bei Diagnosestellung!

Und die Männer mit Knochenmetastasen hier im Forum können - denke ich - bestätigen:
Jeder einzelne mit Knochenmetastasen ist einer zuviel!

----------


## LowRoad

> Dagegen lag die Zahl der Sterbefälle an Prostatakrebs in der  Screening-Gruppe deutlich niedriger als in der Kontrollgruppe (299  gegenüber 462). Daraus errechnete sich, dass das Screening das  Sterberisiko an Prostatakrebs um 1,07 Tote pro 1000 Männer senkt  (absolute Risikoreduktion), das heißt um 21% (relative Risikoreduktion;  sogar um 29% nach Korrektur z.B. um Männer, die sich nicht an die  Studienvorschriften in ihrer Gruppe gehalten hatten). Um einen Todesfall  an Prostatakrebs zu verhindern, müssen demnach 936 Männer an einem  Screening teilnehmen und dabei 33 Tumoren entdeckt (und ggf. behandelt)  werden.


Ganz so traurig sieht die Früherkennung eigentlich nicht aus. Man  braucht halt sehr lange Zeiträume um ein Vorteil zu sehen. In der  europäischen ERSPC Studie sind* 33 Behandlungen für 1 geretteten  Prostatakrebsfall* notwendig. Noch zu hoch, das ist klar. Ich hoffe, dass  die aufkommenden molekularbiologischen Testverfahren, und die strikte  Anwendung eines AS Programms, hier Besserung bringen.

Ob man 900 Männer zusätzlich beunruhigen darf, um einen zu retten, darf diskutiert werden. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man, wenn man zur Früherkennung geht, auch die sich ergebenden Konsequenzen aushalten. Wird ja niemand gezwungen.

----------


## lumberjack

> ... sollte man, wenn man zur Früherkennung geht, auch die sich ergebenden Konsequenzen aushalten. Wird ja niemand gezwungen.


Das war nicht so ganz einfach! Eigentlich wollte _ich_ durch die Früherkennung so eine Art Beruhigung erlangen und hören, das alles OK ist - leider ist das Gegenteil eingetreten. Wenigstens eine Chance und Hoffnung auf Heilung sind geblieben.
Zwei Freunde und ein weiterer Bekannter von mir haben mit Anfang 50 fortgeschrittenen, metastasierenden Prostatakrebs. Die wären froh darüber, wenn sie vor 5 Jahren bei der Früherkennung auf diese Erkrankung aufmerksam geworden wären. Sie sind unheilbar krank - ohne Früherkennung. Und so wie es aussieht, werden sie nicht annähernd das Rentenalter erreichen.

Jack

----------


## LowRoad

Jack,
das ist genau das Problem. Die Männer sind eigentlich gar nicht bereit für eine Früherkennung, sondern wollen nur bestätigt bekommen, dass Krebs eine _"Krankheit der Anderen"_ ist. 

Übrigens haben sich die ERSPC Ergebisse, wie zu erwarten, weiter verbessert. 2014 sieht es so aus, dass nach 13 Jahren Nachbeobachtung, 781 Männer einer Früherkennung zugeführt werden müssten, wobei 27 behandlungsbedürftige Krankheiten erkannt würden, um einen Mann zu retten. "Behandlungsbedürftig" heisst dann auch nicht automatisch Operation und Inkontinenz, könnte auch AS sein!

----------


## lumberjack

> "Behandlungsbedürftig" heisst dann auch nicht automatisch Operation und Inkontinenz, könnte auch AS sein!



Das ist der Punkt! Es mischen sich bei diesem Thema immer wieder schlechte persönliche Erfahrungen und z. T. veraltete und unangebrachte Behandlungsstandards ein. Eine optimale Behandlung findet nicht statt sondern leider viel zu oft eine Übertherapie. Wirtschaftliche Interessen (Pharmaindustrie oder die Auslastung von teuren Belegbetten) spielen dabei auch eine große Rolle.
Aber deshalb von der Früherkennung abraten oder unterstellen, dass sie krank macht? Das halte ich für Quatsch.
Auf das eigentliche Problem hat Uwe Peters mit seinen 3 Grundregeln schon vor vielen Jahren hingewiesen! Es gibt heute noch unzählige Patienten, die wissen nicht was der PSA-Wert bedeuten, unterziehen sich einer folgenreichen Therapie ohne zu wissen wie hoch er war und haben erst recht keinen PSA-Verlauf, den man für eine nachhaltige Therapieentscheidung beurteilen könnte.
Wenn ich einem guten Freund etwas empfehlen würde: Früherkennung JA - aber ohne zwangsläufige überstürtzte Therapieentscheidung. Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge, die leider in der Praxis und hier im Forum oft untrennbar miteinander verbunden werden.


Jack

----------


## tomblr

> Die Männer sind eigentlich gar nicht bereit für eine Früherkennung, sondern wollen nur bestätigt bekommen, dass Krebs eine _"Krankheit der Anderen"_ ist.


Exakt da fängt das Drama auch an.

Ein sehr geringer Teil der Männer geht bewußt und vorbereitet in die Früherkennung. In der Regel wird diese zufällig bei deren Hausarzt (PSA Bestimmung im Rahmen einer Blutabnahme - Check up), quasi "en passant" erfolgen oder auf drängen der Ehefrau. Vor der Früherkennung erfahren die wenigsten über die Konsequenzen die sich aus den Ergebnissen ergeben können. Ich mag sogar behaupten, dass in den wenigsten urologischen Praxen eine vorherige Aufklärung statt findet, da, gerade bei Kassenpatienten, die Zeit fehlt und das Praxismanagment den nächsten Patienten anmahnt.

Ich möchte nur kurz meine eigenen Erfahrungen und meine ersten Früherkennungerfahrungen schildern:

- Terminwartezeit 3 Monate
- Am Empfang den IGEL Vertrag ohne Aufklärung erhalten, kurzer Hinweis, wenn Sie das wollen bitte hier unterschreiben.
- Urinbecher in die Hand gedrückt bekommen, danach in Labor gelotst.
- Weitere Wartezeit ca. 20 Minuten danach in Ultraschallzimmer gebeten
- Dort von Arzthelferin aufgefordert worden sich unten frei zu machen, der Arzt käme gleich.
- Der Aufforderung nicht nachgekommen, Arzt kommt, stellt sich kurz vor, beschwert sich, dass er durch die Hose kein Ultraschall machen kann.
- Kurze Diskussion, Hinweis vom Arzt nächster Patient wartet, hat jetzt keine Zeit zu diskutieren.
- DRUS und TRUS ohne weitere Erklärungen
- Wieder Wartezeit von 15 Minuten, danach ins Sprechzimmer gebeten
- Ergebnis von DRUS und TRUS mitgeteilt, uneinfühlsam ein Horrorszenario wegen meinem altersuntypischen Prostatavolumen aufgebaut. PSA wird telefonisch mitgeteilt.
- Arzt hat dann noch schnell die Möglichkeit einer Vasektomie angesprochen, ich hätte doch sicherlich mit der Familienplanung abgeschlossen...  Aufwiedersehen!

Der reine Arztkontakt hat sich hier innerhalb 5 Minuten abgespielt. Kein Hinweise auf evtl. Auswirkungen der Früherkennung und der daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen. Ich fürchte, diese Abhandlung wird öfters in Deutschland praktiziert.

Ähnliche Erfahrungen habe ich dann bei meiner zweiten Früherkennung machen müssen, danach hatte ich das Glück bei einem früheren, jungen Klinikkollegen vorstellig zu werden. 

Ohne meine medizinischen Ausbildung wäre ich dem Ergebnis der Untersuchung ausgeliefert. Hier fängt das Grundproblem an. Wie sollen Männer dann in Folge die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen, wenn Ihnen im Vorfeld schon nicht bewußt ist auf was sie sich einlassen?

Früherkennung macht Sinn wenn Sie bewußt (z.B. wg. familiärer Disposition) betrieben wird, eine vorherige Aufklärung erfolgt und man(n) bereit ist rational über das Thema nachzudenken. Bei positiven Ergebnis  hängen im weiteren Verlauf dann die Entscheidungen maßgeblich davon ab wie psychisch stabil und rational die Erkrankung angegangen wird. Hierbei ist vorangig der behandelnde Urologe gefragt, der die Wünsche mit den Bedürfnissen abstimmt und einfühlsam in Gesprächen den Patienten begleitet. Dies hauptsächlich wenn ein LOW-RISK mit einem AS beantwortet wird. Hierfür benötigen die Niedergelassenen aber Zeit. Zeit die sie leider nicht haben!

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zwei Freunde und ein weiterer Bekannter von mir haben mit Anfang 50 fortgeschrittenen, 
> metastasierenden Prostatakrebs. Die wären froh darüber, wenn sie vor 5 Jahren 
> bei der Früherkennung auf diese Erkrankung aufmerksam geworden wären


Dann hätten sie wohl noch keinen PSA-Wert gehabt, der sich deutlich vom PSA-Hintergrund 
der gesunden Prostata und BPH abgehoben hätte (Siehe Grafik [3], linke Bildhälfte).
Die Metastasierung findet bei höheren Gleason-Scores auch schon in sehr frühen Stadien statt.
 Ob es den dreien irgendwie besser ginge mit Früherkennung, ist zumindest fraglich. 
Es ist nun mal so, dass früh eingetretene Prostatakrebse immer von hoher Aggressivität sind. 
Sonst würden sie zufolge längeren Verdoppelungszeiten erst später gefunden.




> Zitat von *LowRoad*  
> Wird ja niemand gezwungen.


Gezwungen werden sollten die Ärzte, vor der Früherkennungsmassnahmen zu erklären, 
was der potentielle Gewinn (wenig) sei, und was die potentiellen Unannehmlichkeiten (recht viel).

Würde diese Leistung auch honoriert, würden die Ärzte sie auch erbringen. Ich habe
das so erlebt im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Grundleistungen, wie sie hierzulande gelten.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS: Mir ist bewusst, dass mein jahrelanger Früherkennungsflop nicht der Normalfall ist.

----------


## lumberjack

> ...Dann hätten sie wohl noch keinen PSA-Wert gehabt, der sich deutlich vom PSA-Hintergrund 
> der gesunden Prostata und BPH abgehoben hätte...
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Hvielemi / Konrad
> ....


Hallo Konrad,

ich habe nicht alle Details, aber bei

Patient 1: Diagnose mit 51 Jahren PSA 80 ng/ml, GS 9 - 5+4, Metastasen: LW, Brustbein, Becken, Oberschenkel
Patient 2: Diagnose mit 53 Jahren PSA 34 ng/ml, GS 9 - 4+5, Metastasen: 2 aktive im Becken/Schambein
bei dem 3. (53 Jahre) lag der Anfangs-PSA bei 14

Alle 3 sind erst durch Beschwerden auf den Krebs aufmerksam geworden. Ob Früherkennung etwas gebracht hätte, vermag ich nicht beurteilen.


Jack

----------


## Hvielemi

> Patient 1: Diagnose mit 51 Jahren PSA 80 ng/ml, GS 9 - 5+4, Metastasen: LW, Brustbein, Becken, Oberschenkel
> Patient 2: Diagnose mit 53 Jahren PSA 34 ng/ml, GS 9 - 4+5, Metastasen: 2 aktive im Becken/Schambein
> bei dem 3. (53 Jahre) lag der Anfangs-PSA bei 14
> 
> Alle 3 sind erst durch Beschwerden auf den Krebs aufmerksam geworden. 
> Ob Früherkennung etwas gebracht hätte, vermag ich nicht beurteilen.


Naja, die Metastasen der Patienten 1 und 2 sind offenbar schon älter.
Aller Dreie werden wohl eine AHT bekommen. Die hab ich nach 
der RPE mit GS9 auch bekommen. Es ist wohl so, dass die GS-9-Fälle
nicht jene sind, die durch Früherkennung "gerettet" werden könnten.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## tomblr

> Würde diese Leistung auch honoriert, würden die Ärzte sie auch erbringen.


In Konsenquenz wird sie aber unterlassen. Daraus erfolgen Ergebnisse die im Zweifel mit trivialen Methoden abgehandelt werden. Methoden die zur Übertherapie neigen mit all den negativen Begleiterscheinungen.

Selbst wenn das "Kind dann in den Brunnen" gefallen ist hat unser Gessundheitssystem keine Lösung sprich Rettung parat, da es hierfür keine Apparate gibt. Lösungen der Psychoonkologie die depressive Männer aus ihrem Seelentief holen könnten sind leider oftmals in der Praxis fremd. 

Unser Gesundheitssystem ist leider darauf ausgerichtet mit "high tech" und möglichst gewinnbringend zu reparieren. Alles andere ist aufwendig und findet keine Honorierung, also wird es schlichtweg ignoriert!

Solange sich an dieser Einstellung nichts ändert brauchen wir nicht weiter über Früherkennung und AS zu diskutieren. Auch wir, die Patienten selbst müssen endlich umdenken. Mehr Selbstverantwortung für uns übernehmen, auch mal einsehen, dass ewige Jugend und Altern ohne Beschwerden wunschdenken bleibt.

Tom

----------


## skipper

Ist es nicht so wie in allen Bereichen des Lebens - ich als Kunde/Patient muss mich informieren, ob bei Kapitalanlagen beim Immobilienbau ,bei der Reiseplanung und auch beim Arztbesuch.
Generell keine Behandlung ohne ausführliche Information und Bedenkzeit. ( Ausgenommen Notfälle)
Jeder einzelne ist gefordert sich zu informieren - nicht nur auf die Ärzte schimpfen - wie Tom anmerkt.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------

